# Before better than After



## ampleampleample (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't always think the before shots look better but saw this on CNN today and just thought she looked much better before than after.
http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/03/health/weight-loss-torrie-creamer/index.html?iid=article_sidebar


Feel free to add any other before and after weight loss images where you think this is true.


----------



## Tiffany08 (Feb 4, 2014)

I agree she looks better before


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes, she looks much better before.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 4, 2014)

I believe the reason she looks better in the before pictures to most people is as much to do with the extra flesh in her face rounding out her naturally angular features and making her look younger. She seems to have aged a decade between the before and after pictures and not in a good, rich wine sense.


----------



## landshark (Feb 6, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I believe the reason she looks better in the before pictures to most people is as much to do with the extra flesh in her face rounding out her naturally angular features and making her look younger. She seems to have aged a decade between the before and after pictures and not in a good, rich wine sense.



Yeah, this is probably true. But I agree with the others, she looked better before. Regardless, she wanted to drop weight and did it. Good for her.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, she does look better when she was bigger. Her face was filled out more. That is the problem with losing weight quickly, your body does not have the time to pick up the skin so much... and of course the older you are when you lose the less elasticity you have in your skin. She might need surgery for the extra skin, and be ok, but as for the face, unfortunately, that will still look like she is sick.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 23, 2014)

ampleampleample said:


> I don't always think the before shots look better but saw this on CNN today and just thought she looked much better before than after.
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/03/health/weight-loss-torrie-creamer/index.html?iid=article_sidebar
> 
> 
> Feel free to add any other before and after weight loss images where you think this is true.



post like this are stupid.

OF COURSE everyone here will think she looked better fat. THIS IS A FATTY FORUM.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 24, 2014)

Bigger weight-losses are always gonna do that. First girl I dated, her mom was 400+ at 45 years old, got WLS, dropped 200-ish pounds, and aged thirty damn years.


----------



## Esther (Feb 24, 2014)

She looks fine.

Good for her for taking the steps to feel happier and healthier in her own skin. Not everyone is comfortable big.


----------



## Marlayna (Feb 24, 2014)

She traded a cute round face and all her favorite foods, for strength and stamina. She's got kids, and you need a lot of that to keep up with them.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 24, 2014)

Saoirse said:


> post like this are stupid.
> 
> OF COURSE everyone here will think she looked better fat. THIS IS A FATTY FORUM.



Not everyone. I think she looks great now.

If she feels better about herself then its for the best.


----------



## shy guy (Feb 24, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Not everyone. I think she looks great now.
> 
> If she feels better about herself then its for the best.



Agreed, as long as she is happy with herself that's all that matters.


----------



## veggieforever (Feb 26, 2014)

Esther said:


> She looks fine.
> 
> Good for her for taking the steps to feel happier and healthier in her own skin. Not everyone is comfortable big.



*I agree wholeheartedly with this statement. The effort these women and men put into weight loss is commendable and makes my 56lbs (4 stone) weight loss to get to 150lbs look laughable in comparison to the amounts they worked and sweated to lose - not that I didn't sweat at the gym almost everyday! lol Good for them! Everyone has to do what is right for them and being fat is not for everyone but commending hard work and achievement in any category is just sharing respect for their efforts.*


----------



## veggieforever (Feb 26, 2014)

*My 'before & after' pics. Not as dramatic but I am proud  * 

View attachment hooters.jpg


View attachment rocky3.jpg


----------



## StickMan (Feb 27, 2014)

OK, so trying to be objective here:

The woman from the article lost weight because she was feeling unhealthy and couldn't really keep up with her children. She did what she thought was right, and not knowing her family life personally we can't judge any better than the article can.

THAT SAID: I think she was much more beautiful and proportionate before she lost the weight. Some women look better fat, others look better skinny. (Speaking of which, HOT DAMN veggieforever is gorgeous. :smitten: )


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 27, 2014)

This thread is interesting. There seems to be two ways that it was taken: purely considering the difference in aesthetic between the two pictures or considering her actual weight loss. I interpreted it in the first sense and I do think her aesthetic is more appealing to me before she lost the weight. Does that mean I don't think she should have lost the weight? No, of course not. It is her body and hers alone and she should do whatever she feels is best for herself. If that is losing weight, you go for it sister.


----------



## veggieforever (Feb 27, 2014)

StickMan said:


> OK, so trying to be objective here:
> 
> The woman from the article lost weight because she was feeling unhealthy and couldn't really keep up with her children. She did what she thought was right, and not knowing her family life personally we can't judge any better than the article can.
> 
> THAT SAID: I think she was much more beautiful and proportionate before she lost the weight. Some women look better fat, others look better skinny. (Speaking of which, HOT DAMN veggieforever is gorgeous. :smitten: )



*Gosh, I wasn't expecting that! lol Thank you so much Stickman, you're a sweetie! :blush: Much appreciation your way :kiss2: Mwah! :kiss2:
I dropped a bit of weight mainly for comfort. I wasn't comfortable especially in hot, sticky weather and it really got me down. I don't think 'thin' or 'slim' is always the best way to be though. I have known people who have dropped a serious amount of weight and looked drawn, droopy, tired and haggard, not to mention detrimentally aged even though they were young and I have thought they looked so much more beautiful with their excess weight. It's such a personal thing. I enjoy seeing people achieve any goal that means the world to them (on tv shows like that I blub like a soppy so and so! lol) I guess if something makes you feel on top of the world then it cant be a bad thing - whatever that "thing" that may be. We're all different. We all have to live by our own values and essentially do what is right and beneficial to ourselves and our lives and lifestyles. Life is short. Be who you want to be, in the way you want to be it or get as close as you can to it, I say!  xXx *


----------



## Jah (Mar 1, 2014)

I think she looks fine both before and after. I don't think the loose skin is that big a deal. It really depends on the person, to a person that prefers fat people then the before picture would appeal but to a person that prefers thin people then the after picture would probably appeal more. It's what makes people happy in themselves that counts.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 4, 2014)

Marlayna said:


> She traded a cute round face and all her favorite foods, for strength and stamina. *She's got kids, and you need a lot of that to keep up with them.*




Kids can be a major motivation. Very fat parents cannot full participate in their kids' lives


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Mar 7, 2014)

If the question was in which picture does she look older in its the after pic. French actress Catherine Deneuve has famously been quoted to have said "after a certain age a woman has to choose between her fanny or her face."


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 7, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Kids can be a major motivation. Very fat parents cannot full participate in their kids' lives


Those 3 young kids sure look like they'd give their Mom a run for her money.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't think she looks that bad in the after pic. I've seen people who look just ghastly after weight loss, but you do what you have to do to be there for your kids/family. This woman doesn't look quite that bad though I agree, she does look better in the 'before' pic.


----------



## OneFAsView (Mar 7, 2014)

Saoirse said:


> post like this are stupid.
> 
> OF COURSE everyone here will think she looked better fat. THIS IS A FATTY FORUM.



You make a valid point, in that us FAs are bias towards bigger figures, which is true. 

Generally, in weight loss ads before and after, the "B" picture often shows the person looking frumpy, not smiling, where the "A" picture shows better posture, big smile etc.

There are six pics in the web link. I believe even non-FAs would acknowledge the OP's point when looking at "B" picture #1, vs. "A" picture #6. On the other hand, as a FA, I nonetheless say she looks prettier in After picture #5, as opposed to Before picture #2.


----------

